# Service Drop



## VegasVolts (Jan 15, 2008)

1 of the 2 service drops...on a building that should have only one service drop.....and it shouldn't be this one! I liked how they wrapped the wire around the rigid ...classic


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wedge clamps?!?!? We don't neeed no steeeeking wedge clamps!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Unforteally one of our POCO's in my area used the wedge clamp personaly i am not too crazy with it but i did see how they used it very instering methold to use it.

they have somekind of powder actived or spring loaded tool to actally ram the wedge very tight i am not sure what brand it is but i did not get a chance to see it close but when they tap it i can hear a pretty firm thunk sometime nice popping sound and they have few diffrent size wedge clamp along there.

Merci, Marc


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 14, 2008)

The wedge clamp is on the neutural in that picture, whats missing is the insulator clamp that is supposed to be clamped to the mast. looks like the wedge clamp broke and the insulator was removed.


----------

